# Good morning dear deer



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 12, 2009)

This doe comes to my yard every morning to eat bird seed or corn if I have  it out. She gets closer every day.My wife gets closer to killing me every day,you will see why [8D]

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJKJOc9xX3c


----------



## mr.fred (Jun 12, 2009)

Thats Awsome Rick--------sure would make a good pack mule to carry yourdigging stuff----Thanks for sharing----------------------Fred[]


----------



## glass man (Jun 12, 2009)

DAMN RICK YOU ARE TO COOL AND FUNNY. THIS VEDIO TIPS THE SCALE FOR YOU BEING THE FUNNIEST PERSON ON THIS FORUM YOU CRAZY WONDERFUL FREAK YOU![8D][][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 12, 2009)

That was funny at the end with the antlers![] NICE YARD!!!

 I made a few deer friends in my yard the last couple years.. I found they really like slices of whole grain bread, and a really special treat is an ear of corn on the cob!! They'd eat the cob and all!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah I feed them wheat bread.They like white to.

 I should have kept the film rolling a little longer,she snorted at the end......Translation WTF is that thing [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey Lobe you can have a beer Ill have a Seitz & Bro Mineral water []


----------



## Stardust (Jun 12, 2009)

that's really nice.​ lucky you to be​ blessed ​with such a lovely​ place to live.​thanks for sharing.[]​hope we'll see more​deer pics​in the future. I just love ​the sounds of nature in​your yard.​It's so very peaceful​and​ your such a clown​with the antlers.[]​your wife is good hearted.​lol! []​​


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 12, 2009)

I could only watch part of it, but that is a cute dear and a beautiful backyard.  Some people just have a gift with animals.  It's a real blessing and makes your day better.  Thanks for the video Rick.


----------



## madman (Jun 12, 2009)

rick awsome vid! as always ya made me laugh  killer yard dude!--mike


----------



## earlyglass (Jun 12, 2009)

That is great stuff Rick. The deer we get in the yard are so easily spooked... I would love to be able to get that close to them. 

 Take the digging claw out of your hand, and maybe they will eat from it.  [] 

 Mike


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah its funny, I hunted since I was 16 and I still do,but these deer do not even enter my mind as table fare.Now days I only hunt for my dad,if I get one I give him 90% of the meat.He is on a very low income and loves venison
  People say to me,how could you feed them and get so close to them at home,then go in the woods and shoot them?It is a whole different ball game,you have to hunt with the right mind set,if not you shouldn't call yourself a hunter.There are people who say,"I can't wait to get out there and kill something" I hate that line.People who think like that are a bunch of hillbilly bums.
  The man up stairs knows what is in my heart.So I will continue to feed my dad and feed the deer.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 12, 2009)

My wife sits on my back porch and smokes.The deer even got used to the smoke! If they see you every day,they get used to your smell.When I have friends over,the deer come in, but then when I open the door they smell the (new) stink and run [8D] Creatures of habit they are,just like us.
  As I type one just came in,I see it out of my window.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 12, 2009)

Man, I miss my 4 acres!!! apartment life is for the birds...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey you can get birds to come in and eat to []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 12, 2009)

My buddy feeds the deer to, but they take advantage of him.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 12, 2009)

[][][][][][]


----------



## capsoda (Jun 13, 2009)

We have lots of deer around here. They are smaller than up north but they taste just as good. We don't have to feed them though. When we plant in the spring we plant half for the deer and rabbits and half for us. They will walk right up on you and just start piping the top half off your okra. When they start to flip their tail they are beginning to get nervous.

 Hey Rick, What program do you use to make those pics?


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 13, 2009)

lucky that deer aint in Georgia
 it was 97lbs and found in an empty water tank on an old chicken farm.....
 Hey where'd all the chickens go?


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 13, 2009)

Is that you holding that snake?


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 13, 2009)

No not me...
 However we killed and ate one that came into our camp one night.  We we're one with the rattler......middle of nowhere snoopy with a sombrero bloddar and I woke up naked in a shallow creek.....I think1


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 13, 2009)

Cap I use good ole photo shop 7.Its old but it does the job []
  Talk to Lobe he got a (free) copy of the new version.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 13, 2009)

yum snake steaks []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 13, 2009)

Shes backkkk.I really got close today.


----------



## woody (Jun 13, 2009)

Maybe you need to feed that deer, Rick.

 Looks pretty scrawny.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jun 13, 2009)

RICK!..........RICK OF THE JUNGLE!


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 13, 2009)

she does look skinny I think some foods in order


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 13, 2009)

I think you guys just made her day lol.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 13, 2009)

Hahaha yeah its better then saying look at that fat pig of a deer []

 But their right.I noticed that this morning.She eats a lot here,maybe something is wrong with her.I will toss a loaf of bread out tonight.Maybe a little cheese and wine also.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 13, 2009)

I did live in the jungle once,but it was concrete [8D]


----------



## glass man (Jun 13, 2009)

yep meat has gotta come from some where if you are a meat eater. it just don't kill itself ,clean itself and put itself in a plastic container. i love animals ,but was hunting by the time i was 8. in the south people had only game to live on for years after the civil war through the depression. so it was a natural thing in the early 60s to learn to hunt. hell i ain't dana'l boone or his daughter debbie,but i love freash meat. especially the kind like the deer that has little fat,not full of chemicals,and very tasty! i love rabbit and learned early how to clean one. no we did not shoot for sport ,it was food! now about ted nuget,i watched him "hunt" on one of his shows and the creep had a deer "stand" that a homeless person could have lived comfortably in. he also has a bunch of corn, feed whatever a couple hundred yards away. when a deer comes to eat ,he kills it and calls that hunting with a insane light in his eyes! geez that ain't hunting that is slaughter! HUNTING IS WHEN YOU HAVE TO GO OUT AND "HUNT" THE ANIMAL! HEY IT AT LEAST HAS A CHANCE SPECILLY WITH MY SHOOTING SKILLS! BE HONEST WITH YOU I AIN'T BEEN COMFORTABLE SINCE MY 14TH BIRTHDAY WHEN I GOT A 22 LEVER ACTION RIFLE. MAN I KNEW BETTER! WE WERE WELL TRAINED IN GUN SAFTY AND I WENT AGANIST ONE OF THE CARDINAL RULES TO GUNS,TO NOT AIM ONE AT ANY BODY PERIOD! WELL I THOUGHT THIS GUN WAS NEW AND WOULD NOT HAVE ANY BULLETS IN IT. I COCKED THE GUN AIMED BETWEEN MY BEST FRIENDS EYES! [THINKING IT WAS COOL!?? DUMBASS} DIDN'T PULL THE TRIGGER ,POINTED THE GUN AT A PERSON WALKING DOWN THE STREET OUT THE WINDOW. DIDN'T PULL THE TRIGGER. POINTED THE GUN AT A LAMP THAT HADE A METEL MIDDLE. I AIMED AT THE MIDDLE PULLED THE TRIGGER AND THE LAMP FELL IN HALF! THE GUN WAS A USED GUN AND HAD AMMO IN IT! NO MATTER WHAT I KNEW BETTER! WELL THANK GOD ! IT COULD HAVE BEEN MY FRIEND OR A STRANGER WALKING OUTSIDE ,BUT IT WAS A LAMP! NEVER TRUSTED MY SELF ROUND GUNS MUCH SINCE THEN! WHAT A DIFFERENCE THOSE FEW MINUTES MADE IN MANY LIVES! MY FRIEND,HIS FAMILY/FRIENDS.THE STRANGER HIS FAMILY /FRIENDS AND LAST ME AND I DON'T THINK I WOULD EVER HAVE BEEN RIGHT AGAIN. I AIN'T SAYING NO GUNS,JUST KNOW WHAT THE HELL YOU ARE DOING WITH ONE!jamie


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 13, 2009)

Looking at her your not just looking at one doe......your quite possibly looking at a doe that will help repopulate the Pa. forests.  After the auto insurance industry and Alt got in bed together and killed em all.  To many doe tags! doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out what they were up to.  My cuz has a body shop....usually around 20 to 30 hits a year down to one maybe two.. Now the dear aren't getting smarter and getting out of the way or looking both ways....their gone


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 13, 2009)

*RE: Good night dear deer*

A night feeding of hole wheat  bread and bird seed yum. I mean that.

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPPzgW0L6ZQ


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 13, 2009)

*RE: Good night dear deer*

You're lucky it ain't winter, Rick.. you'd have several more dinner guests! If you want to treat skinny Sally right you should pick up a 50 # bag of whole corn from the Agway or whatever coop you Pennsy boys have runnin.. a scoop of that every morning will set her up good for an afternoon of sleeping in the shadows..[] Awesome vid as per usual, Rick!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 13, 2009)

*RE: Good night dear deer*

I sure am lucky it ain't winter cuz I was taping that in my boxers hahah
  I went through 50 bags of corn this winter.I don't even want to add that up $$ [:-] I had 30 deer at a pop here in the winter,now that there is food available in the woods only a few come around now S.K is one of them.
  The buck come in kinda close to but they are spooky.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 13, 2009)

*RE: Good night dear deer*

I posted these before but you guys might not have seen um.


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 13, 2009)

I used to live in Claxton georgia..Home of rattle snake round up...and the fruit cake = (...dont belive me??    Take a peek for yourself 



http://www.thom.org/photos/GACXsign.jpg


----------



## California Dream N (Jun 13, 2009)

It is illegal to fed wildlife in the state of Ca...Of course it is illegal to do alot of things in Ca...lol..Norene


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 13, 2009)

*RE: Good night dear deer*

wow nice pic


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow whats the fine if you get caught?


----------



## California Dream N (Jun 15, 2009)

The fine is up to the Judge..I've never been caught so can't really say...lol []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 15, 2009)

Thats just like our law here"Do not feed the ducks" 300 dollar fine yeah right! they never gave a ticket out yet.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 15, 2009)

I just feed the wildlife with money.. why get the gubmint involved?[8D]


----------



## towhead (Jun 16, 2009)

gubmint []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 16, 2009)

I think they're more concerned about you feeding the geese. Ducks poop in the water - Geese poop on land. And it's kind of like a herd of miniature cows! 

 Rick - where do you get your corn?  My mom picks hers up from a local farmer for about $7 for a 50 pound bag. If you want the number, let me know. 

 Loved the video!
 Kate


----------



## California Dream N (Jun 16, 2009)

Fish and Game doesn't want the animals to become used to human interaction and become lazy and dependant on us for their food...Makes sense to me.. we have enough Welfare in Ca...lol []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2009)

Geese ducks they any make a mess.[8D] But your right the geese really make a mess,I remember they shut down Lake Mulenburg at Ceder because there was so much goose crap on the bottom of the lake.The Ducks and geese were dying.I was on dead goose patrol at the time.Its all back to normal now.
  Did you ever see that big Swan in the lake? thats thing is nutz it fallows you and makes weird movements with his neck.I wonder what that means []

 I pay 6.50 for corn from a farm in Emaus.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2009)

That is the only deer that gets that close the other stay at a good distance.Spookkkky[8D]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 16, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> I pay 6.50 for corn from a farm in Emaus.


 
 Mark Lichtenwalner on Indian Creek?  That's where my mom gets hers and she said 6.50 or 7.00.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah thats the place.Maybe he like me better 6.50 lol
  Well maybe it went up again also


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jun 16, 2009)

My mom had a job there one year working on the potato picker - picking rocks out of the potatoes. Probably the hardest work she's ever done. 
 Just wanted to make sure you weren't buying it at Agway or something and paying twice as much!


----------

